# need advice on less-expensive ILF recurve risers/limbs



## Ethan S (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm an experienced archer looking for an ILF recurve setup for $400 or less, does anyone have experience with the Krossen Xenia riser or advice in general? I have been looking at SF and Infitec bows but reviews are scarce, almost all the Hoyts are out of my budget. 
Thanks


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Ethan - 

How experienced are you and in what style of archery?

You're not going to do much better than the SF offerings. 
Their Forged Plus riser and Axiom Plus limbs will set you back about $350. 

Plenty of reviews on them.

Viper1 out.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Go to alternative archery to get bang for your buck. They are in the UK, but their prices are so good, you will still come out ahead even after shipping.


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

erose said:


> Go to alternative archery to get bang for your buck. They are in the UK, but their prices are so good, you will still come out ahead even after shipping.


Earlier this year, I bought a riser, limbs, sight, rest, plunger and stabilizer from Alt Services. After I paid the bank foreign transaction fee on my card, $9.50 import duty and $10 UPS import fee, I only saved $40. But they did ship on Wednesday and it was delivered to my house on Friday.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

$9.50 import duty and $10 UPS import fee???

man....times 4-5 in Canada...


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Used! Saves you 25% at least. All it costs you is a bit of patience to find what you want. Not sure I've owned any new stuff other than minor stuff like a tab or arm guard.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Steve N said:


> Earlier this year, I bought a riser, limbs, sight, rest, plunger and stabilizer from Alt Services. After I paid the bank foreign transaction fee on my card, $9.50 import duty and $10 UPS import fee, I only saved $40. But they did ship on Wednesday and it was delivered to my house on Friday.


Never had that issue with any of the additional fees. Maybe the type of credit card used. I bought my Gillo G1L and even after shipping saved a $100.00. The key is watch the exchange rate. Right now the dollar is strong, which makes the prices even better. Also you can't beat them on target face prices when you buy in bulk.


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

I've never paid any extra import fees or duty on stuff from Alternative either. I believe archery equipment is supposed to be free from extra duty in the US (I think I read that somewhere on the customs website). 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

I also thought it was duty free. But about 8 days after I received it I got an invoice from UPS listing an import duty and brokerage fee.

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Also depends on the style you are pursuing. For a short hunting rig, 21" Hoyt Excel riser and Black Max limbs. For target/field, the SF Foirged Plus is hard to beat. Remember to budget for arrows too.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Steve N said:


> I also thought it was duty free. But about 8 days after I received it I got an invoice from UPS listing an import duty and brokerage fee.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


UPS will do that even if there isn't duty, it seems to be hit and miss. I try and keep purchases at the royal mail size. If you call or email they may ship larger packages by royal mail as well.


----------



## beefstew27 (Mar 18, 2008)

The Xenia is made by Fivics (Krossen is their offbrand, like SF is to W&W) so it will probably be a solid riser, honestly for your price range, I'd do the following build

Riser - Cartel Fantom $129.99 (don't knock it bc it's cartel, it's actually a solid little riser)http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-fantom-25-recurve-riser.html

Limbs - SF Axiom Limbs $89.99 ( http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-axiom-plus-recurve-limbs-27800.html )

Sight - SF Axiom Sight $34.99 http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-axiom-recurve-sight.html

Plunger - Shibuya DX - $39.99 http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shibuya-dx-plunger.html

Stabilizer (front) - SF Axiom $39.99 (because it comes with dampener and weights) http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-axiom-plus-stabilizer.html

Stabilizer (side) - SF Axiom $29.99 (not sure if this is single price, or for the pair, but again, it comes with the dampener and weights, most cheap stabs don't anymore) http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-axiom-plus-side-rod.html


----------



## BranduinS (May 29, 2013)

I want to second the SF Forged+ riser. That thing is nigh indestructible, the limb bolts have an incredible range on them, and you won't be lacking any bells and whistles. It also comes in a nice collection of colors if that's important to you


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

bobnikon said:


> UPS will do that even if there isn't duty, it seems to be hit and miss. I try and keep purchases at the royal mail size. If you call or email they may ship larger packages by royal mail as well.


Wierd, up north they won't give you your package if you don't pay them


----------



## Ethan S (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I feel very enlightened


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I broke an order up , and paid less in shipping costs from the UK.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Viper1 said:


> Ethan -
> 
> How experienced are you and in what style of archery?
> 
> ...


I second the vote for SF Forged Plus. Amazing performance and value.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Forged Plus. There are decent risers cheaper -- if you don't want to spend that much -- and I think people also like the Hoyt Horizon in that price range. But I've seen a youth archer shoot a 299 indoors in league with a SF Forged Plus.

I would go easy and boring with the first riser selection. You want reliable where you get the results you earn and if you have to look hard for customer feedback then you're the guinea pig on that question.


----------



## EmraldArcher (Mar 29, 2016)

I just bought my first bow as well and looked into both the SF Forged and SF Axiom+L.

Honestly I didn't see anything that justified paying twice as much for the Forged over the Axiom.


----------

